# Pulled pork, sauces, drippings,



## hoyndoggyjt (Nov 1, 2017)

I smoked 6 butts over the weekend. After I let them rest, there was a lot of liquid left. I've already skimmed off the fat while it was warm. Now the remaining juice is jelled, with a wonderful smoke smell. Can I use this as a base for a sauce? And if so, once I mix it up, will it jell up?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 1, 2017)

I definitely recommend reincorporating the remaining juices back into the pork. That there is broken down collagen that is jelling and is money! Better than any bbq sauce or finishing sauce in my opinion! Then add extra sauce if needed or sometimes I may add a bit more rub.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 1, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> I definitely recommend reincorporating the remaining juices back into the pork. That there is broken down collagen that is jelling and is money! Better than any bbq sauce or finishing sauce in my opinion! Then add extra sauce if needed or sometimes I may add a bit more rub.


Yeah man!  Mix that with a little cider vinegar and mustard/tomato juice and SHAZAM! Virginia style.....


----------

